# Goat Head Stickers - How do you get rid of them??



## pamk (Mar 20, 2007)

We have had goat head stickers (ouch) here for the past few years...when we can put down a pre-imergent (sp?) in the spring, it seems to help...with the DRY spring and summer last year, they really took off...I do not want them in my yard and was wondering if anybody has a way to get rid of them??? We manually (with a claw hammer) pull the plants up but cannot get them all...I am so tired of them I dream of moving just because of stickers...

I only hope I am early enough this year to get ahold on them so they will not take over! Yes, I believe they can take over the world... :new_shocked:

Thanks, Pam


----------



## Warpony (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd never heard of these until yesterday when someone at another forum mentioned them, and posted this website:

http://www.goatheads.com/


----------



## rockin r (Mar 20, 2007)

We have some of them in our pastures too....It is like stepping on a piece of broken glass. Years ago we had a full size horse go lame from them UGH!!!!!! We have always just dug them up, it seems to help. But I have heard that the goathead itself is like a seed??? and it will grow another vine from it???? :new_shocked:



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a HUGE patch between my house and the garage on the side I HATE THEM!

they never go away no matter what we do and they end up in the house I swear I stepped on one the other day and I thought it was going to go thru my foot and out thru my head it totally impaled my foot and still hurts SO BAD even today

Stupid dumb ugly goat heads


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 20, 2007)

I live in goathead country. As soon as I see that ugly yellow blossom head rearing itself, I drop whatever I am doing and dig that sucker out.

There is no end to them, though, as anyone who drives in your yard with goatheads stuck in the tires will bring more. A load of sand delivered can be loaded with them.

stupid ugly pesky horrible dirty-rotten goatheads


----------



## minimule (Mar 20, 2007)

We have tons of those here too. The "goathead" is a sticker and unfortunately.......they can live underground and spring up for many, many years. When you get a lot of moisture they really thrive.

The best way we've found to get rid of them is to pull the weed prior to the yellow blossoms coming out or right after. You need to haul them off, burning them won't get rid of them.

A while back I posted a recipe for a good weed killer that will kill them but you have to reapply every time new green sprouts come up.

This is the recipe:

Roundup concentrate: mix enough for the amount you want to use (we use 15 gallons at a time

Weed B Gone: mix enough for the same amount as the Roundup (again we do 15 gallons)

Miracle Grow: add 2-3 tablespoons to your mixture of Roundup and WeedBGone.

Dawn Dishsoap: add a few squirts of the dishsoap to your mixture.

The Dawn makes the solution cling to the plant. The Miracle Grow makes the plant open up to take in the nutrients......which in reality is a poison......


----------

